# Hello from Bradenton, FL



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Lookin' a bit Snooky on the Little B ! Welcome !


----------



## David.Sunderhaus (Dec 4, 2013)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Lookin' a bit Snooky on the Little B ! Welcome !


Little snook... but a lot of them!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I Love fishing the Braden River. You have the perfect boat for that for sure. I live north of you near Terra Ceia. You fly fish yet?


----------



## David.Sunderhaus (Dec 4, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I Love fishing the Braden River. You have the perfect boat for that for sure. I live north of you near Terra Ceia. You fly fish yet?


I used to fish terra ceia back when I had my 13' whaler! Wasn't too bad of a trip. I actually just picked up a really cheap 9 weight fly combo to try as I never have. Only tried once which didn't go too well, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it with some practice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

David.Sunderhaus said:


> I used to fish terra ceia back when I had my 13' whaler! Wasn't too bad of a trip. I actually just picked up a really cheap 9 weight fly combo to try as I never have. Only tried once which didn't go too well, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it with some practice.


PM me and I can get you dialed in to casting it properly.

Ted


----------



## David.Sunderhaus (Dec 4, 2013)

Backwater said:


> PM me and I can get you dialed in to casting it properly.
> 
> Ted


Tried to send a PM, but it wouldn't let me for some reason. I'll try again later it just keeps giving me an error message.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome! That was me who waved at you from the white LT25 last Saturday!


----------



## David.Sunderhaus (Dec 4, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> Welcome! That was me who waved at you from the white LT25 last Saturday!


 I would say I saw you, but I wasn't out last Saturday Where were you fishing? Haven't seen any LT25's on the Braden river. I've seen one highsider and one what looks to be a classic with a poling platform on a lift, but never seen it out.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

David.Sunderhaus said:


> I would say I saw you, but I wasn't out last Saturday Where were you fishing? Haven't seen any LT25's on the Braden river. I've seen one highsider and one what looks to be a classic with a poling platform on a lift, but never seen it out.


Hahaha - WELL, I saw a guy in the same hat in a gheenoe on the River Saturday - thought it was you, sorry!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

David.Sunderhaus said:


> Tried to send a PM, but it wouldn't let me for some reason. I'll try again later it just keeps giving me an error message.


Just sent you a PM. Click on your inbox up in the top right hand corner.


----------



## David.Sunderhaus (Dec 4, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> Hahaha - WELL, I saw a guy in the same hat in a gheenoe on the River Saturday - thought it was you, sorry!


I try to keep an eye out for gheenoes whenever I'm out, I've never seen an LT25 in person, but think that will be my next boat. Hope to see you out there sometime and maybe take a look at it!


----------

